# ARTIFICIAL RAIN TODAY



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## John (Apr 11, 2011)

Take it easy there Greg you can get banned for that.


----------



## Robert (Apr 11, 2011)

Really, really cool picture. I love it!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 11, 2011)

artificial or not, looks like they enjoyed it.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 11, 2011)

So cute!! They look like they were high steppin' it!!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Doesn't matter how they get it...just as long as they get it!  Great pics, Greg.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Rain = Breeding = Hatchlings! 



squamata said:


> Take it easy there Greg you can get banned for that.



I hope not.....LOL.....





dmmj said:


> artificial or not, looks like they enjoyed it.



They love it!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like they are enjoying that artificial rain...


----------



## Isa (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful pics! They look so happy all the time !


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Isa said:


> Beautiful pics! They look so happy all the time !



Good observation Isa, I can honestly say they are truely happy....


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2011)

They Seem Like There Enjoying it!
Hopefully


----------



## Fernando (Apr 11, 2011)

Coooool pictures!


----------



## Cameron (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome man. i never get tired of seeing aldabra pics. very few things in this world as cool as a large tortoise.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Apr 12, 2011)

They look like they are loving it, great photos!


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope one day that my yard looks like that, so sell me your house and Aldabs! 


-Matt


----------



## DeanS (Apr 12, 2011)

Greg...you NEVER cease to impress! Not only do we get constant updates on your SUPERB tortoise-keeping...now I see that your shelter are actually a mini-stable of sorts! OUTSTANDING!


----------



## luke (Apr 13, 2011)

[/size]


TFO you're going to need new emoticons if he keeps posting like this.

WOW


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 13, 2011)

Love it! They're like little tanks


----------



## Nay (Apr 13, 2011)

I also am right there with loving your pics. Love it when I see you posted , cause there are always some nice shots.
Question,(Ok maybe more than 1 question, please) Is there no trees or big plants in there because you don't want them? or will they just destroy them? How about shade? Not needed?
Just curious, most of us plant things up, make hide areas etc. I do realize these are whole different creatures.
Thanks and please keep those pics coming!!
Nay


----------



## Dave D (Apr 13, 2011)

Amazing!

Great Pictures as always!

Dave


----------



## lucas339 (Apr 14, 2011)

i just love those torts!!


----------

